# Sun makes JES, developer tools free and open source



## odysseus (6. Dez 2005)

www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=37863

Ich hab mir die Tools gerade angeschaut, aber blicke da nicht durch was was kann..

Java Studio Creator, Java Studio Enterprise, Sun Studio..

welche dieser Anwendungen wäre denn jetzt eine Alternative zu WSAD oder zu einem aufgemotzten eclipse ?

Danke, Grüße!


----------



## bronks (6. Dez 2005)

Das wäre: Java Studio Enterprise 8


----------



## odysseus (12. Dez 2005)

ok, danke, werd mir das mal installieren.

wie sind Deine / Eure Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## bronks (12. Dez 2005)

odysseus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wie sind Deine / Eure Erfahrungen damit ?


Ich liebe es! Ganz ehrlich!  :toll:


----------



## odysseus (13. Dez 2005)

Hab es gestern installiert und mal ein Hello World ausgeführt. Das ging ganz intuitiv. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut.
Mal sehen obs auch so leicht ist mal eine Hello World Webapp zu machen.

Hier noch paar andere IDEs die ich mir angeschaut habe in den letzten Tagen:

*SUN Studio Enterprise*

http://developers.sun.com/prodtech/...e/learning/tutorials/jse8/overview/index.html

*JBuilder 8*

http://connect.borland.com/jbuilder2005_demo/index.html

*IntelliJ*

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/training/


----------

